# Naperville, Illinois: Looking for a New Gaming Group?



## Closetgamer (Apr 24, 2004)

*
We’re looking for a few more gamers to join us…*

I’m a part of a diverse gaming group from outside the burbs of Chicago. We usually play weekly or biweekly in Lisle or Aurora, Illinois on Friday or Saturday nights.

There are six of us, and we're all between the ages of 30-40 something. Professionally speaking, our members include an editor, an application developer, a marketing guy, an insurance certification person, a rock-n-roll roady toady (stage and lights setup and take down specialist), and a machinist, mad scientist / costume and prop designer. Some of us are married, one of us is about to, and the others are single.   One commonality is that we all enjoy gaming. Candidly, some of us are more open about the hobby then others. Some of us are even closet gamers. (cough, cough). 

In the past, we've played a wide range of games including D&D (d20 and 1st edition), Star Wars, Traveler, Dr. Who, Feng Shui, Call of Cythulu, and more.  A few of us enjoy playing bored games (spelled correctly from my perspective) too. 

We’re currently looking for a few more dynamic (or completely introverted) people to join us.  You should be able to play nicely with others, enjoy games with a good combination of strategy and role-playing.  Ideally you won’t have any major psychoses.  Individuals with emotional intelligence a plus +.

If you're an experienced gamer (or one who is enthusiastic about learning about the hobby) and would like to join a gaming group in the burbs of Chicago e-mail me at n[this is a spam guard]ja[spam guard]bruzzo@[spam guard]sbcglobal.net to learn more.


----------



## Closetgamer (May 9, 2004)

*Naperville (Western Burbs) still recruiting more gamers*

We're still looking for one or two or so people to join our gaming group. We normally play on Fridays/Saturdays in Lisle and Aurora. 

If you care to join us, please post in this forum.


----------



## Pbartender (May 9, 2004)

How regularly do you play?  Every week?  Once a month?

I DM a lot over in Batavia, and don't often get a chance to play.  I'd love to join a game, but I work a 5-week rotating shift.  Normally, for any given day, I can only play 3 out of every 5 weeks.  Would that be a problem?


----------



## Closetgamer (May 20, 2004)

Pbartender:

We tend to game 3-4 times a month. During the summer we tend to play a bit less.   

Generally, we play two to three campaigns at any given time to ensure the GM at large doesn't get burnt out.  Given the nature of our schedules, it may be hard for you to get into /  and enjoy one of our games. However, if you feel strongly about getting into a new game let me know.

In the fall and winter my group's gaming schedule tends to be a bit more solid, so it may be easier for you to join us then.


Just let me know either way, we'd be happy to let you in a game...

Cheers,
CG


----------



## harchunk (Jun 19, 2004)

*we need you*

Hello,
We are based in Blue Island, with players from Bridgeview and Oak Lawn, and further.  Our group is currently 6, with two possible departures.  We are looking for another TEAM player, along with a possible future DM.  We have several campaigns going on including Return to Temple of Elemental Evil, and Maztica.  We are also training a new DM.  Our groups average age is 35.  We meet every other Saturday, so thats twice a month, with occasionally switching to do two in a row to meet players schedules.  We really want a reliable player, and like what we have read on your post.  Let us know...We will give you until August to reply, then look elsewhere.  Please contact via Email @ thorun09@msn.com or harchunk@yahoo.com.

Always Forward,


----------

